# Snowball rang his poochie bell!!!!!!!



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm in my bedroom, hubby is on the sofa and we here jingle jingle. Snowball is sitting at the door ready to go out and potty. 

This is the first time so I can't be sure he did it on purpose to go potty, but we just had the biggest celebration you have ever seen. You would have thought he won the doggie lottery. He looked so proud!! :chili: :aktion033: 

He's walking around right now like he knows he did something really great!

Hopefully we can keep him doing it!

YEA!!!! SNOWBALL!!!!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Aww, Snowball sure is a smart maltese! :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh what a good boy. Snowball, you keep it up!!!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Yea Snowball :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Chloe & Debra


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball you are a smarty pants, great job :aktion033:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

YEAH!!!!!!
I'm teaching the boys how to do this - i hope they catch on soon as well!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats Snowball--and mom and dad!!!!!! Isn't it great??

Ollie rings his poochie bells to go potty too. BUT...Ollie is SO like clockwork with his pottying that it's scary...
8am poop & pee
12pm pee
3:30pm pee
6:00 poop & pee
9:00 pee
He NEVER varies from this, lol. I can set the clock to it.

Ollie also rings when his food/water bowls are empty or when he's looking for someone in the house, LOL!!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Snowball will "dig' in his food bowl when it get's empty. We will hear this metal scratching noise, ting ting ting . I think, he thinks if he digs far enough he might stike kibble :smrofl:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Way to go Snowball!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Yay snowball!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay-that is awesome news :chili: :chili: Good job Snowball!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

